
How are you using YubiKey? Is it worth $40 tag? - faheemitian
I didn&#x27;t want to buy it because of the price tag, however, now since I have at least three good use-cases I feel like it&#x27;s worth the cost. I intend to use it for GPG storage, GMail 2FA, and LastPass 2FA.<p>What are a few other good use-cases? How are you using it? Are there any cheaper alternatives?
======
exolymph
Almost every other form of 2FA/MFA makes me nervous. I have three YubiKeys
(one for my purse, one backup at home, and one unused). I only use them to
secure various accounts.

~~~
faheemitian
Most people seem to have a backup one

------
sharjeelaziz
Yes, I use it a lot. Gives me the freedom to carry my encryption keys (GPG)
with me securely and I am able to use it on several systems.

~~~
faheemitian
Can you specify a few good use cases?

~~~
stop5
logging in to github, google, your own PC, ... key to keepassxc saves multiple
(x509) certificates

~~~
faheemitian
Great. Do Macs let you login with these? Let me google that.

